

EU Clears Google Buy Of Motorola Mobility - ruchi
http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20120213-712259.html

======
sidcool
And the US DOJ clears it as well

<http://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/2012/February/12-at-210.html>

